
Data Scientists = Research Parasites? - the_decider
http://www.forbes.com/sites/davidshaywitz/2016/01/21/data-scientists-research-parasites/#7aeb1d493d1c
======
jstewartmobile
A lot of people call themselves "data scientists" these days, even though
their methodology is neither published nor peer-reviewed.

In most cases, map-reduce DBA would be a more accurate title.

